

Uber driver taken hostage in Marseille within 24 hours of launch - notsony
https://www.rudebaguette.com/2015/06/09/video-uberpop-driver-taken-hostage-marseille-within-24-hours-launch/

======
dylanjermiah
"Uber driver taken hostage by the taxi cartel"

